# I'm pregnant...



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I haven't posted in a while - been very busy back and forth to Spain, of course - but that title got your attention!!! Well, obviously I am not pregnant, BUT my wife is and yesterday we had the first scan and so far everything looks good. Until now I think she thought her pregnancy was just a rumour but the ultrasound pics of a tiny wriggling baby has convinced her that she is to be a mummy. It's her first and she is very excited. Reason I am posting this here is that we always planned to move to Spain but in the event of a new person entering our world we would do so a few months after the arrival. Will keep you all posted on developments if you are interested.....

Oh and being British, I should mention that the weather here is very nice today...


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Well done and good luck! Keep us posted, I love babytalk, babies etc!!

Jo xxx


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

thrax said:


> I haven't posted in a while - been very busy back and forth to Spain, of course - but that title got your attention!!! Well, obviously I am not pregnant, BUT my wife is and yesterday we had the first scan and so far everything looks good. Until now I think she thought her pregnancy was just a rumour but the ultrasound pics of a tiny wriggling baby has convinced her that she is to be a mummy. It's her first and she is very excited. Reason I am posting this here is that we always planned to move to Spain but in the event of a new person entering our world we would do so a few months after the arrival. Will keep you all posted on developments if you are interested.....
> 
> Oh and being British, I should mention that the weather here is very nice today...


¡Enhorabuena!

I hope everything goes ok with your baby  :tea:

Cheers


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

:clap2:What lovely news to have on the forum!! Two of OH's cousins are pregnant at the moment....makes me feel rather broody!reggers::baby:
A happy, healthy pregnancy to your wife....congratulations to you both!

Tallulah.x


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> :clap2:What lovely news to have on the forum!! Two of OH's cousins are pregnant at the moment....makes me feel rather broody!reggers::baby:
> A happy, healthy pregnancy to your wife....congratulations to you both!
> 
> Tallulah.x


HI  I stopped being broody the day my youngest started school... it was so liberating being able to back to work out of my home. And when my eldest son's girlfriend gave birth to my granddaughter it confirmed it... it's so lovely after having spent the day with her...they take her home and I can go out with my mates!!! I'm now counting the days till my youngest is 18 and then I'm gonna leave home.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Condradulations thrax. :cheer2::cheer2:

Can we all become aunties and uncles??? Will you be able to insert a copy of the sonic scan when you have one so we can see how our little nephew/niece is coming along?? hoto:

Keep us informed please.

chica x


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind comments. Scan pic below


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

thrax said:


> Thanks for all the kind comments. Scan pic below
> 
> View attachment 1212


Hello baby thrax:kiss:

Hope you are not a footballer and have short nails!!

From

Auntie Maggie. xxx


(OMG...this packing up smoking thing is sending me doolallytat!!!!)


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

Hey Thrax, 
Congrats!! Hope all goes well with your little one. Just think, soon you will have the pitter patter of sloppy nappies to look forward to!
Cheers
Tony


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Congratulations - remember grandparenthood will be the reward for the next 21 years.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

thrax said:


> Thanks for all the kind comments. Scan pic below
> 
> View attachment 1212




Aaah! Hello ickle baby!!:wave:

This is doing my biological clock no good.....hubby has just beaten a hasty retreat to go and do something "important" in the garage!:bolt:


xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

XTreme would be happy to help you practice I am sure! 

(Sorry, just thought, I think you are over his 30 year young threshold!)


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> XTreme would be happy to help you practice I am sure!
> 
> (Sorry, just thought, I think you are over his 30 year young threshold!)




STEVE!!! ....on both counts!!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> XTreme would be happy to help you practice I am sure!
> 
> (Sorry, just thought, I think you are over his 30 year young threshold!)


You got it Steve!

This crowd are too far past their sell-by date to attract the attentions of Mucho Macho!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

thrax said:


> Thanks for all the kind comments. Scan pic below
> 
> View attachment 1212


OH NO!!!!!!!! I WANT ONE!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> Aaah! Hello ickle baby!!:wave:
> 
> This is doing my biological clock no good.....hubby has just beaten a hasty retreat to go and do something "important" in the garage!:bolt:
> 
> ...


I'm with you Tally 


Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Well, always happy to help so I SMSed XTreme. So, in the interests of keeping a woman happy (which is, after all, XTreme's main role in life) he is on the way down from the donkey-cave as we speak.

He mentioned something about "Closing his eyes and thinking of Wales." and something about "Reputation he has to keep up" . I did not really understand the bit about "paper bag" etc .... guess he'll explain later!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> He mentioned something about "Closing his eyes and thinking of Wales." and something about "Reputation he has to keep up" . I did not really understand the bit about "paper bag" etc .... guess he'll explain later!


Well girls....who's gonna hold his top half and who's gonna hold the bottom half. We pick him up and sling him into the donkey's turds!!!! Then, get the blunt scissore out Tally!!!:boxing::boxing: Oh, no!!! It's better to do the scissor thing first, eh??!!:eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> Well girls....who's gonna hold his top half and who's gonna hold the bottom half. We pick him up and sling him into the donkey's turds!!!! Then, get the blunt scissore out Tally!!!:boxing::boxing: Oh, no!!! It's better to do the scissor thing first, eh??!!:eyebrows::eyebrows:


We are quite a scary bunch really arent we!!!!!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

A swift Tony Danza will put you women right!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Hmmm.....I see things have moved on somewhat since your well-thumbed and rather grimy copy of the "Joy of Sex", XT!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

we seem to ave digressed somewhat form what this post is about! Thraxs little bundle of joy!!!! Gosh, I'm being strict today!!
:focus::focus:


Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> we seem to ave digressed somewhat form what this post is about! Thraxs little bundle of joy!!!! Gosh, I'm being strict today!!
> :focus::focus:
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Just the way XTreme likes it .... so he says!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> we seem to ave digressed somewhat form what this post is about! Thraxs little bundle of joy!!!! Gosh, I'm being strict today!!
> :focus::focus:
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Absolutely Jo! Those naughty boys are always trying to lower the tone!!

Congratulations again Thrax and Mrs Thrax and ickle biddy baby Thrax!

xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Boys?????????????????????????? I am quite happy to be called a boy (If that's what Miss (Whiplash) wants, LOL) ..... but XTreme has this misconception that he is all man.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> Absolutely Jo! Those naughty boys are always trying to lower the tone!!
> 
> Congratulations again Thrax and Mrs Thrax and ickle biddy baby Thrax!
> 
> xxx


Any guesses on that scan piccie??? boy or girl????

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> Any guesses on that scan piccie??? boy or girl????
> 
> Jo xxx


Oh gawd! You can't really see much at the moment! Boy???

xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

"Any guesses on that scan piccie??? boy or girl????"

One of them I am sure


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Good to see you back in the game Steve.....it's been hard work trying to keep this crowd entertained!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I thought I should join in !! We think it's a girl but only because we think it is; no other scientific or rational reason. We really don't mind which but as mentioned before, it's bound to be one or the other, unless it's a bicoulawaitezibalong. We got 6 pics during the scan and another is below. I might add that my wife is older than she ever intended to be and heading deep towards the big four oh. However, all the tests so far have been very positive and there are no indications of anything wrong with little thrax - fingers crossed all you appointed uncles and aunties. Incidentally, is this the first time the forum has had a baby? (I mean where everyone is able to follow the events leading up to the dirty nappies?) In this pic, if you look carefully, you can see it's tiny hand and a clear indication of the correct number of digits!!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

thrax said:


> I thought I should join in !! We think it's a girl but only because we think it is; no other scientific or rational reason. We really don't mind which but as mentioned before, it's bound to be one or the other, unless it's a bicoulawaitezibalong. We got 6 pics during the scan and another is below. I might add that my wife is older than she ever intended to be and heading deep towards the big four oh. However, all the tests so far have been very positive and there are no indications of anything wrong with little thrax - fingers crossed all you appointed uncles and aunties. Incidentally, is this the first time the forum has had a baby? (I mean where everyone is able to follow the events leading up to the dirty nappies?) In this pic, if you look carefully, you can see it's tiny hand and a clear indication of the correct number of digits!!
> View attachment 1213


You know, I think it may be the first time we've had someone posting whereby we can follow the pregnancy! That's probably why all us girls on here are getting all gooey and reliving it all with you!! Keep us posted, Thrax! And you make sure Mrs Thrax rests and takes it easy, with you waiting on her hand and foot, tending to her every whim, desire and strange craving!!

Tallulah.x


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> And you make sure Mrs Thrax rests and takes it easy, with you waiting on her hand and foot, tending to her every whim, desire and strange craving!!
> 
> Tallulah.x



Thrax is a man. What would make the next few months any different from every day sice he walked down the aisle?


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh and by the way, I'm sure before you go for that next scan when you can find out the gender, we'll all be throwing around "old wives tales" of how you can tell if it's a boy or girl - the ring test (hung on a piece of your wife's hair, dangled over the bump, which direction it spins), or how high or low the bump she's carrying - all that to look forward to!! Oh, this takes me back......

Tallulah.x


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Thrax is a man. What would make the next few months any different from every day sice he walked down the aisle?


And that is exactly how it should be Steve. Are you suggesting otherwise?!?!

Tally.xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I think its a little boy!!!!!! and I'm getting terribly broody!!!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

I ended up with FIVE sons by two wives! 

I even changed the wives to try and get a girl but both of them messed it up!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> I ended up with FIVE sons by two wives!
> 
> I even changed the wives to try and get a girl but both of them messed it up!




Third time lucky???!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> I ended up with FIVE sons by two wives!
> 
> I even changed the wives to try and get a girl but both of them messed it up!


Boys are infinately easier than girls! I have four girls and one son. Girls can be sooooooooo female!

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Third time lucky???!!!


Definitely no more breeding Tally! 

I've had a skinful of that.....and so did the women!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

jojo said:


> I think its a little boy!!!!!! and I'm getting terribly broody!!!!!
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


I'll get Mrs Thrax to post on here maybe later tonight. Looking after her? Well, I am a chef so I do all the cooking anyway and as you may (or not) recall, I have been married before so I already have 2 girls (23 and 21) which tells you I am really old (but still capable it seems - oh those doubting Thomas's who said I could never do it again, but Xtreme will no doubt agree it's something in the water...) According to some meaningless research, as it is the male who determines the sex and as I have already sired 2 girls, there is an 81% chance this will be a girl as well - we will try and prove them wrong (but like I said before we really really don't mind as long as whoever it is she/he has all the right bits in all the right places). As I said to my wife before she was pregnant, when it happens she will be carrying somebody we haven't met yet, and being a terribly social creature I will talk to anyone.... The next scan, by the way, is in November. As I remember from last the last times, you can sometimes tell from the scan if it's a boy but not so easy if it's a girl. We don't really want to know - being old fashioned about these things - but if we do find out, be sure you will all know as well. And now of course we get down to that tricky issue of chosing a name. No probs with girls names but we are having some trouble with boys names - sensible suggestions only please, on a postcard or posted here???? Winner gets to change nappies for a whole week. Second prize gets to change them for a month. Etc....


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Well.........................Mrs Thrax here,

I am extremely touched by the comments. Baby Thrax, of course, has no idea that his/her current 8.5cm body has been posted on a forum for all the world to see. Suggestions for Boys names would be great but I think it rather unfair that the prize is to change nappies; I think some baby sitting FOC would be more appropriate!! I have been broody for 10 years so it's about time baby Thrax appeared! Thanks to Mr Thrax for letting you all know I am approaching the big four '0' .....................I shall let you in on a secret............................ Mr T is approaching the big six oh.....dear!!!! 

Thanks to all baby T's uncles and aunties!!!!!! reggersreggers:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

thrax said:


> Well.........................Mrs Thrax here,
> 
> I am extremely touched by the comments. Baby Thrax, of course, has no idea that his/her current 8.5cm body has been posted on a forum for all the world to see. Suggestions for Boys names would be great but I think it rather unfair that the prize is to change nappies; I think some baby sitting FOC would be more appropriate!! I have been broody for 10 years so it's about time baby Thrax appeared! Thanks to Mr Thrax for letting you all know I am approaching the big four '0' .....................I shall let you in on a secret............................ Mr T is approaching the big six oh.....dear!!!!
> 
> Thanks to all baby T's uncles and aunties!!!!!! reggersreggers:


You're welcome Mrs Thrax and congratulations!! I get broody everytime I see babies hense I have five children AAAGGHH!! Seriously I love them all to bits! Boys names... hhhmmm, I have strange tastes in names. I only had the one son and I so wanted to call him Archie!! My family were horrified and wouldnt let me, so he's called Jack, he's 14 now and relieved that I didnt get my way! 

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

On the subject of names....I have 5 sons. Three of whom were named after heroes of mine!

Paul (32), Steve (21), and Scott (18).

Can anybody guess who they were named after? A hint is they're all music related!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> On the subject of names....I have 5 sons. Three of whom were named after heroes of mine!
> 
> Paul (32), Steve (21), and Scott (18).
> 
> Can anybody guess who they were named after? A hint is they're all music related!



STEVE HALL?????????????

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> On the subject of names....I have 5 sons. Three of whom were named after heroes of mine!
> 
> Paul (32), Steve (21), and Scott (18).
> 
> Can anybody guess who they were named after? A hint is they're all music related!


One's just gotta be Stevie Ray Vaughan!!

Not sure on the other two...could suggest but probably not your musical taste!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

thrax said:


> Well.........................Mrs Thrax here,
> 
> I am extremely touched by the comments. Baby Thrax, of course, has no idea that his/her current 8.5cm body has been posted on a forum for all the world to see. Suggestions for Boys names would be great but I think it rather unfair that the prize is to change nappies; I think some baby sitting FOC would be more appropriate!! I have been broody for 10 years so it's about time baby Thrax appeared! Thanks to Mr Thrax for letting you all know I am approaching the big four '0' .....................I shall let you in on a secret............................ Mr T is approaching the big six oh.....dear!!!!
> 
> Thanks to all baby T's uncles and aunties!!!!!! reggersreggers:


For my next one LOL!! I quite like the names : Harry, Max, Alfie, Nathaniel & Oscar..... Did you have any names in mind? Spanish/English/Whatever???

I'll let hubby know your hubby's age....keep him on his toes for a little while yet.....run, hubby, run!!

Auntie Tallulah.x


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> One's just gotta be Stevie Ray Vaughan!!
> 
> Not sure on the other two...could suggest but probably not your musical taste!


You got it right Tally!

Any ideas on Paul and Scott?


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> You got it right Tally!
> 
> Any ideas on Paul and Scott?


Hmmm....Bon Scott? But only because you've mentioned him before "The Bon/The Man"!!! Paul??? I haven't a clue....same vein??


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Hmmm....Bon Scott? But only because you've mentioned him before "The Bon/The Man"!!! Paul??? I haven't a clue....same vein??


You got it again Tally! You're a slick chick you know! 

And the "Paul" is Paul Rodgers!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Hiya Mrs Thrax,

Nice to meet you. How's baby Thrax today?? :baby: (we are gonna have to be carefull that this name doesn't stick...lol)

I have 4 boys ( I too have a feeling it's going to be a boy) whose names are Brett, Kirk, Tom ans Sam. I couldn't have any more than 4 coz I had run out of names and it seemed I was not fated to have a girl (does this make me dominant then???)

Yes, baby Thrax is going to be a very special baby...a forum baby and the 10 year wait will be worth it!! 


Auntie Maggie. x


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Congratulations Mr and Mrs T!

Sorry Im slow to congratulate but I have been away ...

Lovely of you to share this news with all of us 

My "baby" was 21 years old on Sunday this weekend .... I cried! not because it makes me feel old (it doesnt!) ... just because Im so proud of her.

Good luck to you all  Sue x


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

thrax said:


> I haven't posted in a while - been very busy back and forth to Spain, of course - but that title got your attention!!! Well, obviously I am not pregnant, BUT my wife is and yesterday we had the first scan and so far everything looks good. Until now I think she thought her pregnancy was just a rumour but the ultrasound pics of a tiny wriggling baby has convinced her that she is to be a mummy. It's her first and she is very excited. Reason I am posting this here is that we always planned to move to Spain but in the event of a new person entering our world we would do so a few months after the arrival. Will keep you all posted on developments if you are interested.....
> 
> Oh and being British, I should mention that the weather here is very nice today...


Congrats Mr & Mrs T. OH might get broody looking at the scan and reading all the posts, but it will do her no good I have been Jaffered as I got fed up with saying sorry 
Keep us all posted on ther sex, thats the sex of baby Thrax not your personal.....Oh well you know what I meanreggers::bathbaby:


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

*Update*

We went to see a Consultant gynaecologist today for a routine check - everything is 100% ok right now. we even got to hear the baby's heartbeat and although we are 13 weeks 4 days pregnant, our little Thrax gave a kick which the consultant felt as well.....

Will keep you all posted!!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

thrax said:


> We went to see a Consultant gynaecologist today for a routine check - everything is 100% ok right now. we even got to hear the baby's heartbeat and although we are 13 weeks 4 days pregnant, our little Thrax gave a kick which the consultant felt as well.....
> 
> Will keep you all posted!!


You dont sound excited at all Thrax 

glad everything is "A" OK !!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

thrax said:


> We went to see a Consultant gynaecologist today for a routine check - everything is 100% ok right now. we even got to hear the baby's heartbeat and although we are 13 weeks 4 days pregnant, our little Thrax gave a kick which the consultant felt as well.....
> 
> Will keep you all posted!!


I think thats when it hits home. It amazing to feel a little kick from the bump reggers:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Just remember that the pregnancy is the easy bit, the hard bit is the following 18 plus years!!!


Jo xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> Just remember that the pregnancy is the easy bit, the hard bit is the following 18 plus years!!!
> 
> 
> Jo xx


Make that the next 21-22 years. Mind you you can always throw them a huge party in a club somewhere when they turn 18, then move while they are there


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Time for a quick update. 17 weeks pregnant now and everything is going well. Mrs Thrax has felt little Thrax moving around quite a bit recently. Either that or we are about to give birth to a number of butterflies. We have a recording of the baby's heartbeat (140 bpm) and I will try to attach it here in a format that everyone can hear - assuming you want to hear it of course!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

thrax said:


> Time for a quick update. 17 weeks pregnant now and everything is going well. Mrs Thrax has felt little Thrax moving around quite a bit recently. Either that or we are about to give birth to a number of butterflies. We have a recording of the baby's heartbeat (140 bpm) and I will try to attach it here in a format that everyone can hear - assuming you want to hear it of course!!!



Any idea of whether its a boy or girl??? A boy maybe??? I wanna hear it!! In fact all this talk of babies is making me seriously broody now! Atho I think I'm gonna have to follow Sues lead and wait to be a "granny"

Jo xxx


----------



## shazzer (Aug 3, 2009)

thrax said:


> Thanks for all the kind comments. Scan pic below
> 
> View attachment 1212


aaagh Thrax thats fantastic. thankyou for sharing it with us here on the forum. I wish your wife a happy healthy pregnancy:bathbabyur daughter is 31 and living in benalmadena with her fiance but no signs of patter of tiny feet yet, although i'm longing to be a grandma:cheer2:maybe one day soon i hope xx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Quick update - very little to report but little thrax is beginning to show quite a bit and those jeans Mrs Thrax hoped would last a bit longer simply won't fit anymore. Also, Thrax junior is moving around quite a bit and Mrs Thrax has felt a few definite kicks. The next scan is on 9th November and will post relults on here. I have completely failed to post the sound of our baby's heart here simply because I cannot find the cable that links my mobile to the pc.... Will keep on hunting.

On another note, anyone on here know anything about a small village called Cutar? It's just south of Comares and about 32 km north of Malaga.....


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

It's been a while but we have been extremely busy what with work and baby stuff etc. But a quick update and the latest scan pic which was taken on 3 December. Everything is fine with baby thrax and Mrs Thrax apart from a little scare last week when one of our five cats brought in a squirrel which, unusually was still alive. So when Mrs Thrax caught it, it promptly bit her finger so we had to rush off to A&E for a tetanus jab which they subsequently refused to give her since it would be dangerous for the baby and in any case, squirrels do not, apparently, carry tetanus.....

The sex of baby T??? Well the sonographer knew 100% but we held out for the big surprise. However, when we left we both had to admit that the evidence was pretty clear and although we can't be 100% certain, we think tiny Olivia is preparing for her entry onto the world's stage...

More news later...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

thrax said:


> It's been a while but we have been extremely busy what with work and baby stuff etc. But a quick update and the latest scan pic which was taken on 3 December. Everything is fine with baby thrax and Mrs Thrax apart from a little scare last week when one of our five cats brought in a squirrel which, unusually was still alive. So when Mrs Thrax caught it, it promptly bit her finger so we had to rush off to A&E for a tetanus jab which they subsequently refused to give her since it would be dangerous for the baby and in any case, squirrels do not, apparently, carry tetanus.....
> 
> The sex of baby T??? Well the sonographer knew 100% but we held out for the big surprise. However, when we left we both had to admit that the evidence was pretty clear and although we can't be 100% certain, we think tiny Olivia is preparing for her entry onto the world's stage...
> 
> More news later...


I love the name - Olivia - !!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

thanks for the bulletin! Olivia is a lovely name and I'm glad all is progressing well. 

jo xxxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Time for an update, particularly now we are in the third trimester (ok 30 weeks to you and me) and the due date is approaching faster than we ever thought possible. We've bought the cot, a mattress, loads of baby things like bibs (although I could probably use one as I do dribble a lot - must be my age Jan 4 saw me tot up another year) and mittens and booties etc. Buying the pram thing next week - there are so many to choose from. We were in Mothercare just before Christmas and just as we parted with some serious wonga, I looked at Mrs Thrax and said in a very serious voice "Is there something you need to tell me?" Just for a moment the sales staff thought I was serious... lol. Last night we felt and spotted the shape of a tiny foot attempting an alieness escape. Very cute. Baby Thrax has been delivering some mighty internal blows which leaves Mrs Thrax surprised and in pain. Funny, I haven't felt anything like that so far hmmm..... Respective parents have been very generous to the extent we think we could now open our own baby clothes store. Everything we have been given is for 0 - 3 months and we only have one outfit for 3 - 6 months (which looks impossibly big compared to the other stuff). The snow outside shows no sign of melting and our drive remains impassable. We have the car parked away from the house - just in case... A friend of ours has a pregnant neighbour who went into labour last week. They are completely snowed in so the called 999 only to be advised that labour is not considered to be an emergency. When asked what should they do they were told to have a home birth!! It's their first. Since then, phone lines to the friend have failed so we don't know the outcome, so barring an impressively long labour I guess she must have delivered by now. Will try to keep this post updated as we near the withcing hour (possibly wrong choice of phrase there but I'll leave it).


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

thrax said:


> Time for an update, particularly now we are in the third trimester (ok 30 weeks to you and me) and the due date is approaching faster than we ever thought possible. We've bought the cot, a mattress, loads of baby things like bibs (although I could probably use one as I do dribble a lot - must be my age Jan 4 saw me tot up another year) and mittens and booties etc. Buying the pram thing next week - there are so many to choose from. We were in Mothercare just before Christmas and just as we parted with some serious wonga, I looked at Mrs Thrax and said in a very serious voice "Is there something you need to tell me?" Just for a moment the sales staff thought I was serious... lol. Last night we felt and spotted the shape of a tiny foot attempting an alieness escape. Very cute. Baby Thrax has been delivering some mighty internal blows which leaves Mrs Thrax surprised and in pain. Funny, I haven't felt anything like that so far hmmm..... Respective parents have been very generous to the extent we think we could now open our own baby clothes store. Everything we have been given is for 0 - 3 months and we only have one outfit for 3 - 6 months (which looks impossibly big compared to the other stuff). The snow outside shows no sign of melting and our drive remains impassable. We have the car parked away from the house - just in case... A friend of ours has a pregnant neighbour who went into labour last week. They are completely snowed in so the called 999 only to be advised that labour is not considered to be an emergency. When asked what should they do they were told to have a home birth!! It's their first. Since then, phone lines to the friend have failed so we don't know the outcome, so barring an impressively long labour I guess she must have delivered by now. Will try to keep this post updated as we near the withcing hour (possibly wrong choice of phrase there but I'll leave it).


You know.....I'm finding it so hard to sleep at night worrying about this.....


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

we are too but only coz Mrs Thrax is farting and burping all night long....


----------

